# How do I cure my constant puppy fever?



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry, but I seriously think I have a problem. Every time I'm on the computer and see a cute puppy it makes me want more!!! I literally _just_ got Kimmy a month ago!! I thought that would "cure" my puppy fever! :smilie_tischkante:
I already have two and I don't think I could handle three (plus my parents wouldn't let me haha). I need help because inside of me I feel a huge desire for more and more and more puppies!!! One of each Toy breed I like!! 

Any one out there ever been able to cure this chronic puppy fever? It's more like a disease actually and it is killing me. :blink:

I hope I didn't sound too crazy but I just feel like I needed to let this out. :brownbag:


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

Have you considered volunteering at a shelter or fostering?

Also, think about 10-12 years from now....do you want all of your babies to be that close in age?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hahaha Marisol, you sound like me! Sorry, I'm no help here...I suffer from this disease too!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes Marisol I too suffered from that same disease. After four I was cured!!!! (I think!) ........... There is a Yorkie Show Breeder in Ohio, that I've looked into. LOL!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I know the feeling... although I mostly browse shelters/rescues websites and look at older dogs... I'll have more dogs for sure when I'll have bigger place to live and stable job.

And I think the only way to cure it is to have high energetic and time-consuming dog... rn I don't even think about getting another puppy 'cause Cashmere has enough personality for 5 dogs, this little white fluffy tornado!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

After Lisi, I am cured! :smtease: :smtease:

:smrofl::smrofl:

Yesterday at the vet clinic she tried to take out all the dogs in the waiting room. The vet's remark: "she has a LOT of courage!"


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> After Lisi, I am cured! :smtease: :smtease:
> 
> :smrofl::smrofl:
> 
> Yesterday at the vet clinic she tried to take out all the dogs in the waiting room. The vet's remark: "she has a LOT of courage!"


She sounds so much like Tessa! 

Marisol, it's OK to have "puppy fever" and adore the beautiful fluffs of all breeds. BUT, responsible pet parents do not act on every "want" and know that in order to do the best for the fluffs, they must set and observe limits in terms of how many pets and how they take care of those pets. So, adore all you want, but think very carefully when/if you ever add another puppy.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah.....good luck with that! We probably all suffer from this to some degree! I can't get over how many truly gorgeous little pups are out there and if I was retired and could afford it, I would have a WHOLE HOUSE FULL!!! (I dream of winning the lottery lol.....)


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm with Deb, after four I am cured too:w00t:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just live with it. I don't know of a cure. But, I have to tell you, Kimmy gave me a real serious case of puppy fever. I have been fantasizing about going to Korea to pick up a Shinemore puppy. Then I sit down and brush MiMi for an hour and imagine starting on a second long haired Malt. That stops my puppy fever for another day. (Ray has pretty short hair, so he isn't as much work...but then I kept him in long coat before I got MiMi.)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maggieh said:


> She sounds so much like Tessa!
> 
> Marisol, it's OK to have "puppy fever" and adore the beautiful fluffs of all breeds. BUT, responsible pet parents do not act on every "want" and know that in order to do the best for the fluffs, they must set and observe limits in terms of how many pets and how they take care of those pets. So, adore all you want, but think very carefully when/if you ever add another puppy.


Such good advice!

Marisol, you are still in the "honeymoon" stage with your two because they are so young. Try to look at the big picture whenever you get puppy fever. As Maltese age, your vet bills will go up. Even healthy Maltese need regular dentals when they get older. After age seven they are considered seniors and need annual senior bood panels (which include a thyroid panel) and they are not cheap. Hopefully yours will live a long healthy life, but they can rack up costly vet bills as they age to keep them healthy and happy.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

maggieh said:


> She sounds so much like Tessa!
> 
> Marisol, it's OK to have "puppy fever" and adore the beautiful fluffs of all breeds. BUT, responsible pet parents do not act on every "want" and know that in order to do the best for the fluffs, they must set and observe limits in terms of how many pets and how they take care of those pets. So, adore all you want, but think very carefully when/if you ever add another puppy.


Thank you for this, Maggie! I need someone to knock some sense into me, lol! Seriously though, being on Facebook where there are so many sweet puppies is tempting. But if I apply what you tell me here, it makes me not want any more because I know it would be a lot for me; I'm nineteen and still a student. Maybe when I finish college and get married or something I could have another or two.  




Ladysmom said:


> Such good advice!
> 
> Marisol, you are still in the "honeymoon" stage with your two because they are so young. Try to look at the big picture whenever you get puppy fever. As Maltese age, your vet bills will go up. Even healthy Maltese need regular dentals when they get older. After age seven they are considered seniors and need annual senior bood panels (which include a thyroid panel) and they are not cheap. Hopefully yours will live a long healthy life, but they can rack up costly vet bills as they age to keep them healthy and happy.


Oh gosh, yes you're right. Even with Dolce when he was only 5 gave me a lot of vet bills. :blink: 

The thing is that even knowing all this I say "No I can't have more, that is too much!" and I see a cute puppy I start dreaming of it again... :mellow: 
Sometimes a little too much and that's what bothers me because I know I can't have more. Know what I mean? I guess it's like when you have a crush on someone you can't have and it hurts.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Yes Marisol I too suffered from that same disease. After four I was cured!!!! (I think!) ........... There is a Yorkie Show Breeder in Ohio, that I've looked into. LOL!


Oh, Deb!!! You are making me feel like there is no hope for us!! LOL!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I just live with it. I don't know of a cure. But, I have to tell you, Kimmy gave me a real serious case of puppy fever. I have been fantasizing about going to Korea to pick up a Shinemore puppy. Then I sit down and brush MiMi for an hour and imagine starting on a second long haired Malt. That stops my puppy fever for another day. (Ray has pretty short hair, so he isn't as much work...but then I kept him in long coat before I got MiMi.)


I was the same before I got her and I had seen others from Shinemore! But I didn't think about the grooming requirements because I initially planned to keep them both short. But now that Kimmy is here and her hair is so silky and pretty I just cannot cut it!! I don't know how her adult coat will come in, but for now she is a breeze to comb through. Takes me just 10 minutes (sometimes 5) every day!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Fluffdoll said:


> I was the same before I got her and I had seen others from Shinemore! But I didn't think about the grooming requirements because I initially planned to keep them both short. But now that Kimmy is here and her hair is so silky and pretty I just cannot cut it!! I don't know how her adult coat will come in, but for now she is a breeze to comb through. Takes me just 10 minutes (sometimes 5) every day!


Stop it!!! Now you have me wanting a Kimmy again. I am just so in love with that hair to the floor beauty. However, MiMi has a very, very thick coat and it takes forever just to find the dog under all that hair. I am beginning to think it is a loosing battle...then I start thinking...you know.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Stop it!!! Now you have me wanting a Kimmy again. I am just so in love with that hair to the floor beauty. However, MiMi has a very, very thick coat and it takes forever just to find the dog under all that hair. I am beginning to think it is a loosing battle...then I start thinking...you know.


LOL!! Gosh I'm sorry  I don't want to tempt you! Although it would be nice to have another Shinemore cousin or sister here on SM :innocent:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

There is no cure, I would say  I love my pup and will get one more after I get my Ph.D and a larger place (2-3 years). 

I admire the ladies here who have a larger number of dogs, considering how much time and effort you need for one!  I wish to have one more because I know that Boycie will need company, and lets face it - I would love another fluff in my life :heart:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Every time I see a toy poodle - online or in real life, I want one. But, I also want another malt (and sometimes I think I want a shih tzu, a pomeranian, a ckc too). BUT I only want 2 dogs(max. 3, maybe). I know that once I get my 2nd dog(hopefully in the next year or year and a half), that will be it for a long time. I've found that I am much more picky when it comes to maltese, and if I do decide to get another malt, it will be more difficult for me to find what I want. 
Whatever I decide on, I know I will still want more - but I will have to make myself think logically about it - I'm hoping that will stop me!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

There is no cure for adoring cute puppies . I don't think you can get rid of the fever, but I have found that the height of the fever goes up and down though depending on other life factors . You'll always have a love for dogs and adore the precious puppy pics, but as life brings new dimensions and adventures, you enjoy going through those with your adult dogs to the fullest. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Marisol, I have found a cure for puppy fever. It's called skin kids! I have three of them and I have ZERO (well, next to zero) desire for a puppy! LOL. However, I do NOT recommend having skin kids simply to cure puppy fever. They are a lot harder to care for! Just enjoy your two beautiful babies and STOP looking at puppy pictures!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Marisol, I have found a cure for puppy fever. It's called skin kids! I have three of them and I have ZERO (well, next to zero) desire for a puppy! LOL. However, I do NOT recommend having skin kids simply to cure puppy fever. They are a lot harder to care for! Just enjoy your two beautiful babies and STOP looking at puppy pictures!!


LOL!! No way!! I won't be thinking of skin kids for another 10 years :w00t:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Orla said:


> Every time I see a toy poodle - online or in real life, I want one. But, I also want another malt (and sometimes I think I want a shih tzu, a pomeranian, a ckc too). BUT I only want 2 dogs(max. 3, maybe). I know that once I get my 2nd dog(hopefully in the next year or year and a half), that will be it for a long time. I've found that I am much more picky when it comes to maltese, and if I do decide to get another malt, it will be more difficult for me to find what I want.
> Whatever I decide on, I know I will still want more - but I will have to make myself think logically about it - I'm hoping that will stop me!


I feel you, I love Toy Poodles! My little Dolce was a Toy Poodle. And I also love Shih tzus and Poms! Hahaha I love them all actually! Actually I've been loving white Poms a lot more lately. They are so cute and fluffy. :wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> There is no cure for adoring cute puppies . I don't think you can get rid of the fever, but I have found that the height of the fever goes up and down though depending on other life factors . You'll always have a love for dogs and adore the precious puppy pics, but as life brings new dimensions and adventures, you enjoy going through those with your adult dogs to the fullest.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Marisa! You are right! Enjoying moments with our current fluffs is also pretty amazing. I can only imagine how special & exciting it is for you to expect a baby girl with O&O by your side. :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Marisol, my roommate used to volunteer at a shelter for walking the dogs. I think that's an excellent way to feed the puppy fever when it's not the best option to get a new puppy. 

Apart from that, I'm no help. We are all here because of that puppy fever. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Marisol, my roommate used to volunteer at a shelter for walking the dogs. I think that's an excellent way to feed the puppy fever when it's not the best option to get a new puppy.
> 
> Apart from that, I'm no help. We are all here because of that puppy fever.
> 
> ...


That would be an awesome idea! Problem is there aren't any actual dog shelters in Panama.  There is only rescue organizations with foster parents. I am not allowed to foster doggies because I live with my parents. We already have 3 dogs at home (including my brother's Greater Swiss Mountain Dog) so they wouldn't let me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marisol -- I'm exactly like you. And every time I come close to adding a 4th, my friends here on SM try to bring me back to reality reminding me that it's been hard to have 3 and a 4th would be worse. 

Don't think I'll ever be cured, though.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Another alternative that I would love to have in my life is someone else to love on my dogs & help w/them when I have to travel. I have even had trouble finding someone I trust whom I pay WELL! Of course I am a difficult task master---or mistress, as in my case. I expect them to come to me so pups can be in their own environment, to groom them, walk Kitzi, feed them, and play w/them. I don't want someone who is going to be on the telephone all day either or go out every evening. 
Maybe you should start a "dependable small dog service" and get rich in the process!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Guess I'm the "odd man out." :hiding: I have no desire at all for a second dog. I love Pipper more than I ever could have imagined and I guess I love having HIM be the centre of my world. I don't want to share him. Guess I'm weird. :embarrassed:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

We could make it against SM rules to post cute puppy pictures. 

NO POSTING OF CUTE PUPPIES!!!!

You, Marisol, and Nida would be forbidden to post pictures of your little girls....that would help me..............:innocent:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I know what would cure you! I will send you copies of the many vet bills I have had to pay for my 3....$$$$..:HistericalSmiley:That helps me...:innocent:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

aprilb said:


> I know what would cure you! I will send you copies of the many vet bills I have had to pay for my 3....$$$$..:HistericalSmiley:That helps me...:innocent:


 LOL .... Like birth control for puppy fever! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

aprilb said:


> I know what would cure you! I will send you copies of the many vet bills I have had to pay for my 3....$$$$..:HistericalSmiley:That helps me...:innocent:


I so agree!
Vet bills, the perfect puppy prophylactic. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Ooops! Bridget beat me to the punch!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Puppies are so tempting and puppy fever is contagious. I have some solutions, don't look at puppies on your computer, unless they are on SM of course, just play with your own puppies and enjoy! LOL that may help.

Also and more practically, keep all your vet bills in one stack and take those out when considering a puppy - that usually cures me. If you gave into puppy fever, in 10 years you would have many 10 year old doggies and maybe starting a family....now there are some vet bills and baby bills. Of course it's not all about cost and work, but those are big factors.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes, the thing is I don't work yet since I'm still a student so my dad pays for the vet bills and he doesn't mind paying them as long as he knows its for their health. Now all of their clothes, food, toys, beds, etc, I have to pay from my own allowance which is so fun for me!! I don't even buy anything for myself anymore and I get more pleasure out of getting them stuff. :wub: So yeah, the vet bills can be annoying to think of the expense but it's not something that worries me that much (for now). 

Right now the only thing that does convince me is what some of you have mentioned about having 3 dogs all close to the same age in 10 years... I would rather have two close in age and maybe add a younger one later! But yes, you are all very right. I should enjoy my little babies to the fullest without "cheating" on them with puppy pictures, lol! They do bring me a lot of joy and I guess I love having them around so much I wonder what it would be like to have more. When I see people that have 3-4 dogs I just think "Ahh, I wish I could have that many!". But yes, maybe gradually I'll do it.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL eat chocolate! I am having puppy fever as well...................


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

maltese manica said:


> LOL eat chocolate! I am having puppy fever as well...................


LOL I love this! I highly recommend this, as well :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

A little over a year ago I was up to 6 dogs!!! .....it was too many!!! :blink::w00t:

5 is much more manageable for me, but I still want more....:blush::innocent:

You really just have to sit down and think about your life and what you want to do. With too many dogs, life is pretty limited. 

I am now thinking about my future....I'd love to move in a few years to a warmer climate - but most retirement communities only allow two dogs!! :smilie_tischkante: - what happens if you want to get married? What if your "husband to be" isn't a dog person??? or what if he is a BIG dog person???


You just have to really think about your future and what you really want.

Puppies are cute, but they grow up and all their personalities are different, sometimes you have to separate some dogs...and the vet bills can really add up. 

It's easy to get another pup, but they live for 12 to 20 years old usually....think about it...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> LOL .... Like birth control for puppy fever! :HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl:



Canada said:


> I so agree!
> Vet bills, the perfect puppy prophylactic. :HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl:



Canada said:


> Ooops! Bridget beat me to the punch!!


:smrofl:


----------

